# Stolen ‘59 Les Paul and more



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Here’s a post from the owner of Arbutus Music in Nananimo, BC, Richard Leighton. He’s known as a genuine and caring soul and this must be devastating. Keep on the lookout across Canada for this stuff. If I come across pictures I will update it on here. 

Richard’s Facebook post:
“If you know anyone who is selling a '59 Les Paul, '75 Tele Custom, '62 Westwood 77, 1916 Martin 00-18K and more, let me know, I'll meet them in person.” It was also stated to contact him or Nanaimo RCMP (probably both).


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope he gets his gear back and/or” gets to meet them in person”


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Pics and serial numbers would be helpful. Hope they catch the bastard(s)!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I can’t imagine it would be too easy to sell a ‘59 without it getting a full background check. I hope he gets it back.


----------



## guitjopicka (Oct 23, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> Pics and serial numbers would be helpful. Hope they catch the bastard(s)!


Yeah, I’m a little surprised he hasn’t posted that yet, I’m almost figuring he has a reason not to at this point. But I can’t imagine what it would be. 

And yeah, not gonna be easy to unload a ‘59 or pre war Martin without a bit of digging by someone. Richard is renowned and very liked in the community. Everyone is watching out for him. I am just hoping this post helps get eyes open across Canada a bit. I can’t imagine it getting posted to the nanaimo Craigslist. Haha


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Bastards. Will keep an eye open.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

jdto said:


> can’t imagine it would be too easy to sell a ‘59 without it getting a full background check


Part of this statement assumes that the thief/thieves know what they have stolen. 
They may just consider it a run of the mill guitar. 
And sell it to buddy etc.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I wonder what the odds are..

https://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/kijiji-59-les-paul.179417/#post-1773577


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

It's a '59 Les Paul Special not a Burst according to his FB page.


----------



## Rabbit (Oct 9, 2007)

mturk said:


> It's a '59 Les Paul Special not a Burst according to his FB page.


Still worth a pretty penny though !


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I spoke to him last summer. He’s still looking for it.


----------

